# Intel Centrino Wirless-N 2200 issue



## FreiFuchs (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.3 release on an amd laptop. My wifi adaptor

$ pciconfig -lv
none2@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x42228086 chip=0x08918086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Centrino Wireless-N 2200'
class = network

I found iwn2200fw was not listed in the /usr/src/sys/dev/iwn/if_iwn.c
Then I complied the /usr/src/sys/modules/iwnfw/iwn2000/ using make install,
added one line to the /usr/src/sys/dev/iwn/if_iwn.c

{ 0x8086, 0x0891 , "Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2200" }

and added the kernel to /boot/loader.conf

After rebooting, I got the error message from 
$dmesg | grep iwn
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2200> mem 0xf0500000-0xf0501fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
iwn0: adapter type 16 not supported
iwn0: could not attach device, error 45
device_attach: iwn0 attach returned 45

I suspect the error is due to the if_iwn.c file. I'm new to BSD. 
Many thanks for suggestions.


----------



## xavi (Jul 8, 2016)

According to this thread on the mailing lists, you might have to upgrade to 11.0-CURRENT to get the card working.


----------



## FreiFuchs (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, xavi. Does this mean I have to reinstall the whole system? I hope there is a way around it. thanks.


----------



## FreiFuchs (Jul 9, 2016)

Card works after upgrading  to 11.0-current. It took quite several hours, but worth the effort. thanks again, xavi.


----------

